

"Make Simple Tasks Simple!" – Bjarne Stroustrup's CppCon2014 Keynote - bilalhusain
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nesCaocNjtQ

======
bilalhusain
Slides are available at github [1].

Other CppCon talks are available at CppCon youtube channel [2].

[1]
[https://github.com/CppCon/CppCon2014/tree/master/Presentatio...](https://github.com/CppCon/CppCon2014/tree/master/Presentations/Make%20Simple%20Tasks%20Simple)

[2] [http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCMlGfpWw-
RUdWX_JbLCukXg](http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCMlGfpWw-RUdWX_JbLCukXg)

